# Printserver für Drucker und Scanner hinter DSL-Router - geht das?



## Moselman (5. September 2004)

Hallo 
Wir haben zwei PC über einen DSL-Router (Zyxel 650H-17) vernetzt. 
An beiden PC hängt über einen Parallelanschluss (mit Umschalter) ein USB-fähiger Drucker Canon S630. 
Am PC1 ist noch ein Scanner Canon Lide50 über USB dran. 
Jetzt will ich noch für beide PC einen Laserdrucker dranhängen. 

Was meint ihr? 

Könnte ich hinter den Router über den RJ45 einen Printserver dranhängen und alle drei Endgeräte für beide PC ansprechen und zwar so das nicht beide PC laufen müssen? 

Geht sowas und wenn ja hat einer HW-Empfehlungen oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? 

Moselman


----------



## Mbnightmare (6. September 2004)

Also mit den Drucker´n wirst du keine Probleme haben. Du kannst eigendlich jeden Printserver benutzen. 
Aber ich weiß nicht wie du einen USB-Scanner über das Lan betreiben möchstest? Das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------

